# So you think your good at foam carving.....



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure everyone of us here work or have worked with Great Stuff polyurethane foam on our props. Now take a look at the magic that this guy does with polyurethane foam on a car. Amazing.....I've already sent him an email and directions to my house so we can get to carvin' and win the next home haunt contest!! Enjoy! http://englishrussia.com/?p=1949


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Interesting, I wonder how long it took to do all that. And the next question would be, is it road legal ?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am speechless. That is simultaneously brilliant and the stupidest waste of time I have ever seen in my life. Can you imagine the TIME it takes to do that, the amount of inhaled carcinogens and the anal-retentive carving needed for that?? I would guess that one ding in the parking lot would make the paint pop right off, so it's un-driveable. This is something only a guy would do...LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

pretty cool indeed!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I wonder what the crash resistant qualities are. Think about commercial applications if you two work out the details of automation application and carving.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

When designing a new car, some makers do something along the same lines and take molds from the finished product to start the process of making/molding car parts.......guess it's a GUY thing. = p


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

This looks like a concept car. Probably not meant to actually be a daily driver. Good example of the details that can be accomplished with foam.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Really freaking cool. That had to take a way long time. Wish I had the money for all that foam


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thats the same method they use when making aftermarket bodykits/lip kits for cars these days.


----------

